# Rollfast Skoot 444



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 11, 2011)

Just picked one of these up and having no luck finding any info or even a pic of a boys bike. It is green, very close to Schwinn Campus Green. Has kind of a funky frame design.  Does the 444 have any meaning?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 11, 2011)

I had one awhile back.. I don't think the #s have any meaning..


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 11, 2011)

there was a drag car in the mid to late 60's with the number 444.


----------



## Firstyearchevelle (Oct 17, 2011)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Just picked one of these up and having no luck finding any info or even a pic of a boys bike. It is green, very close to Schwinn Campus Green. Has kind of a funky frame design.  Does the 444 have any meaning?  Thanks for any info.




How about a picture.

I have a boy's Rollfast  Skat 6 I can't find any info on. I wonder if yours has the same frame.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are a couple pics I just took. I think I am going to put some whitewalls and green grips on it and call it good. I'm sure at least the seat and pedals are not the originals but finding any info has been hard.


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 20, 2011)

I can tell you by the BMA sticker on your bike, it's at least a 1971 model.. that's when they started putting those stickers on bikes!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 21, 2011)

Great!  Thanks for that info!!


----------

